# What bath product could you absolutely not live with out?



## Bliss (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a lot of bath and body products. Although i didn't realize just how many i had until i moved recently. I decided it was time to organize and throw out the stuff that i really didn't need. It got me thinking about the few items i really can't live without, besides the basics like soap and lotion, of course. It came down to my most favorite products being a super conditioning vanilla mint lip balm, tingly mint foot scrub and lotion set and aveda rosemary mint conditioner.

So what products (store bought or homemade) could you not live without?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 20, 2007)

I love all my products. My favorites are my peppy feet lotion bar, lotion bars, oatmeal lavender soap, and honey lip balm.


----------



## apple (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm a lip balm/chapstick/lipgloss addict. At any given time i have at least 7 or 8 tubs/tubs/jars/etc in my purse, pockets, etc. I mostly make my own but I love a lot of the new glosses b&bw offers as well.


----------



## rain (Feb 19, 2007)

Sunless tanner

I never go tanning and try to always wear sunscreen when i'm outside, but i always feel more confident when i have a glowing tan. The Aveeno gradual tanning lotion is my favorite.


----------



## nikki (Feb 20, 2007)

rain said:
			
		

> Sunless tanner
> 
> I never go tanning and try to always wear sunscreen when i'm outside, but i always feel more confident when i have a glowing tan. The Aveeno gradual tanning lotion is my favorite.




I always have the worst luck with that stuff. I always end up orange and streaky with colored hands.


----------



## hippietoad (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm a Burt's Bees junkie. Love my Carrot lotion or Milk and honey.
Use their lip balm non-stop. Also their lettuce facial toner. Awesome 
stuff. Plus their royal eye jelly. I should be their poster child


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

basic soap... my body mist which I also use as a detangler and a fragrance.... a jar of whipped shea on the night stand... oh and the weeklyl bath bomb cause I am too lazy to apply lotion daily...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

My thick shea butter peppermint foot balm!


----------



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't make any of my own products, yet, but as far as store bought stuff I really just could not live without my burts bees chapstick. I love that stuff.


----------



## *zoe (Jul 21, 2007)

I made a body lotion and then blended it with a bronzer and a subtle shimmer. I used it everyday as I get out of the shower and it gives me a nice all-over glow.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Whipped shea butter & linen spray (so far bought, I'd love to make both myself eventually :wink: ) aswell as lip butter.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2007)

For a bath product, I love my bubbling milk bath.

Irena


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 6, 2007)

My Smashbox lipgloss
My handmade for me but scented by me: whipped shea and foaming shower soap!
zia sls free shampoo 
A bar of someone else's good creation that appeals to me
Ok- I'm a sucker for primal elements soap too


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 10, 2007)

My body oil, and my favorite combination is olive oil with sweet almond oil, mixed with a few drops of essential oil like lavender, which soothes my sensitive skin, and also helps promote restful sleep.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

If I can't have lip balm, moisturizer for my face and hands and some homemade chocolate soap, I will not be happy.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 4, 2007)

*Freshwater Pearl..*

That oil sounds amazing! I'm trying it tonight- thanks!


----------



## brylle (Dec 4, 2007)

Aside from soaps and other necessary products, bath salts and essential oils would be next in products that you can't live without especially with people having busy lifestyles. Having a nice bath after a long , stressful day at work would make the body feel relaxed and makes it easier to sleep.


----------

